# The crybaby forums!



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

What the heck is going on here? Ive never seen so much none sense and bickering between a bunch of dudes! you all know who I'm talking about! Cowboy up, or beat it!
Don't make Denton keyboard assassinate your @$$!!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

No idea what you are talking about....


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

You're speaking truth but to no avail.
Preach on though... Preach on.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I hope the irony is not lost on you for starting a crybaby post about a crybaby forum.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I've poked a hornets nest! And now I get to sit back and watch! ×D


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

jro1 said:


> I've poked a hornets nest! And now I get to sit back and watch! ×D


 Na I aint playing.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm not playing either, I will set back and watch ..... I just know boys will be boys, and understand the make up of a forum where your identity is discreet and your fingers do all the talking.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Who's crying now ? sounds like a song .


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Hornets can fly when their nest is poked, even in the winter with snow on the ground.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Is this a canadian hand grenade?
They never hurt anyone, make no noise and never explode.
Well, time to sit on the toilet and read the paper.... have a good day.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

It's a wonder which is more offended by the reparte that has been taking place the Chanuks or Denton?


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

jro1 said:


> What the heck is going on here? Ive never seen so much *none sense* and bickering between a bunch of dudes! you all know who I'm talking about! Cowboy up, or beat it!
> Don't make Denton keyboard assassinate your @$$!!


Actually, I've seen quite a bit of *some sense* here! :glee:


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Who has gotten themselves wrapped around the axle this time?
Well who ever it is....
Deep breaths count to ten and try to see the bigger picture.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I heard the outdoor trading post is a good place to go have a beer and chat with the old dudes! No bickering goin on over there!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Debate is fine and healthy, wouldn't we all say?

Personal, antagonistic remarks are fairly stupid, wouldn't the mature members say? Then again, some feel emboldened by distance and anonymity, so they leave statesmanship and reason behind when they fire up the electronic devices.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Denton said:


> Debate is fine and healthy, wouldn't we all say?
> 
> Personal, antagonistic remarks are fairly stupid, wouldn't the mature members say? Then again, some feel emboldened by distance and anonymity, so they leave statesmanship and reason behind when they fire up the electronic devices.


It's like banging on the glass at the zoo and the poor gorillas can't do anything about that little bastards on the other side!

Keyboard comandos! Cause talking cheap in person is way to dangerous!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

We can all agree that bacon is pretty tasty though! But back bacon is better.......can't let a post like this go in unchallenged!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Yall know I'm just giving you a hard time! But give the senior guys a little more respect! They have contributed some really good stuff over the years! Have a beer with the guy first at the very least before you start ripping him a new one!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Respect is like a paycheck, it's supposed to be earned. When folks tend to spout foolishness should they not be taken to task? Isn't that what we're doing to the RNC right now?


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Respect is like a paycheck, it's supposed to be earned. When folks tend to spout foolishness should they not be taken to task? Isn't that what we're doing to the RNC right now?


You shoul post something else, to up that post count..if ya know what I mean!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Respect is like a paycheck, it's supposed to be earned. When folks tend to spout foolishness should they not be taken to task? Isn't that what we're doing to the RNC right now?


You are right! But to carry on day and night is madness! I suppose endless bitching is a way to "bump" your post!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Perhaps this can be the official "let off some steam" room! Ranting and letting off some steam does wonders for the heart! Seen guys have heart attacks getting fired up over nothing!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> Respect is like a paycheck, it's supposed to be earned. When folks tend to spout foolishness should they not be taken to task? Isn't that what we're doing to the RNC right now?


What R.O.M. said! Though, he might not agree with what I am thinking at this moment. :21:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

jro1 said:


> What the heck is going on here? Ive never seen so much none sense and bickering between a bunch of dudes! you all know who I'm talking about! Cowboy up, or beat it!
> Don't make Denton keyboard assassinate your @$$!!


Who are we against?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Who are we against?


I think it might be because of M/M's silver coin thread. I think, but am not sure.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Denton said:


> What R.O.M. said! Though, he might not agree with what I am thinking at this moment. :21:


Beleive it or not we are not so far different. P.S. the offer of chinese seeds is still open


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

<------ ponders what this thread is about.... shakes head and moves on


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Doc Holliday said:


> <------ ponders what this thread is about.... shakes head and moves on


Crybaby


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Denton said:


> I think it might be because of M/M's silver coin thread. I think, but am not sure.


Exactly! Who give a flying...about what people spend their money on! Good lord! How the hell can someone argue for a whole weekend about frickin coins!!! Or brain worms for crying out loud!! Place turned into comedy hr!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Maybe some scientific progress has been made on brain worms.....Nope! No progress here! And judging by the post time line, it appears a few members haven't slept in 3 days! ×D


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

jro1 said:


> Maybe some scientific progress has been made on brain worms.....Nope! No progress here! And judging by the post time line, it appears a few members haven't slept in 3 days! ×D


Perhaps you ought to take a time out yourself.. You seem to be more worried about what we post than most of us do.

Course you are in Canada and it's dark, cold and snowy so I'm guessing that you're getting cabin fever and have play the computer equivalent of a conscience.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

:21::21::21::21::21::rofl3::rofl3::rofl3::rofl3::rofl3:


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

jro1 said:


> What the heck is going on here? Ive never seen so much none sense and bickering between a bunch of dudes! you all know who I'm talking about! Cowboy up, or beat it!
> Don't make Denton keyboard assassinate your @$$!!


 Who are you talking about ,, I am no dude ,, I am a person and I do not hide ,, read my profile I have a picture up and you know were I live ,, you want to talk sh*t , come out of the closet ,, show your self ,,, LMAO


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Dude? Wasn't that Dean Martin's Name in Rio Bravo? Me I'm not dude, I'm more of a Stumpy?

:102::102::102:


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Well reading this one wasted 7.4 minutes. Back to the rest of the forum.

1895gunner


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

jro1 said:


> What the heck is going on here? Ive never seen so much none sense and bickering between a bunch of dudes! you all know who I'm talking about! Cowboy up, or beat it!
> Don't make Denton keyboard assassinate your @$$!!


Was this about the crybaby post I made yesterday about you all being a bunch of wooshes?

*Rancher* <--- the only real cowboy here


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

azrancher said:


> *Rancher* <--- the only real cowboy here


LOL!
Your bio, and I quote: "Not really a rancher, my wife has horses."
"Occupation: Engineer"
Your definition of cowboy is wildly different from mine.
A hat and boots does not a cowboy make.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> LOL!
> Your bio, and I quote: "Not really a rancher, my wife has horses."
> "Occupation: Engineer"
> Your definition of cowboy is wildly different from mine.
> A hat and boots does not a cowboy make.


We used to call them fellers drug store cowboys back in San Antonio when I was a young teenager ....... riding bulls in junior rodeos.


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

You use too many big words Denton. I can't keep up !


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I can't believe this post has over a thousand views! Lmao!! And it's still Rollin..:Confuse:


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Perhaps you ought to take a time out yourself.. You seem to be more worried about what we post than most of us do.
> 
> Course you are in Canada and it's dark, cold and snowy so I'm guessing that you're getting cabin fever and have play the computer equivalent of a conscience.


You don't know me well enough to understand my humour old man!!
I started this as a joke! Jokes on you! See its fun!


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> LOL!
> Your bio, and I quote: "Not really a rancher, my wife has horses."
> "Occupation: Engineer"
> Your definition of cowboy is wildly different from mine.
> A hat and boots does not a cowboy make.


That's true, I've been riding since I was 6, I don't like steers, they are nasty, one notch above hogs, am I a rancher, ... yes one with a 4X4 and a .308, and a backhoe to dispose of the evidence.

*Rancher*


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

azrancher said:


> That's true, I've been riding since I was 6, I don't like steers, they are nasty, one notch above hogs, am I a rancher, ... yes one with a 4X4 and a .308, and a backhoe to dispose of the evidence.
> 
> *Rancher*


If posturing and subtle implications of murder make you feel like a "real cowboy", then by all means, call yourself whatever you wish.
Sorry I stepped on your fancy Tony Lamas.


----------

